# seizures?



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

One of my baby mice is having something that looks like seizures and not sure what to do. I'm planning on taking him to the vets tomorrow, but seeing if there was anything I could do for him tonight... He's been laying on his side and kicking uncontrollably for a couple of minutes, before managing to get up and feeding. He's only 2 weeks old and hoping not to loose him...


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

I guess not to many people know about these kinds of things... neither did my vet who didn't know what to do for this little guy who ended up passing away this afternoon...


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello
Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.
Sounds like maybe a brain tumor, but it's impossible to know without opening or them up or scanning them.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. 
I had neither seen this before, nor read about it; that I could recall.  It is good that your vet was willing to see him.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you guys... My vet sees all of my mice, and thankfully doesn't charge me an arm and a leg


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Even the smallest and youngest of creatures can touch your heart


----------



## Nicola (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 
It sounds like it could have been a tumor or abscess pressing against the brain. It also could have been neurological. 
There is nothing you could have done, it's very risky operating on a mouse, let alone a baby mouse. 
It's amazing how such small creatures leave such big imprints. Rest in paradise baby mouse <3


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

yea, one of them imprinted on my husband who hates mice XD The little baby got buried in the back yard though...


----------

